# What size is Your Coolidor?



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I am planning on getting a cooler/coolidor. I have read that you should get one size bigger than what you think you need. I don't know what size i should get. I smoke 3 to 5 a week, i already have two 100 count humidors, but i want more room for aging. The specific size you have would be helpful. Im thinking 100, 120, 150? who knows What are brothers thoughts?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wallyworld had 150qt coolers on sale earlier this year for a good price. If you plan on buying boxes for aging why get something small.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a 48qt, but I also happen to have a mini cabinet and a Havana Foot Locker. I think the 48qt could hold around 10 boxes.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

dj1340 said:


> Wallyworld had 150qt coolers on sale earlier this year for a good price. If you plan on buying boxes for aging why get something small.


+1.

And they fill up quicker than you think.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Get the biggest one you can find. If you are planning on aging smokes in the cooler then it depends on how much you are wanting to age. If it's around 10 boxes then a smaller one would work. Whatever size you end up getting you will fill it up.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

You will eventually fill up the whole thing, so why not get the largest you can?


----------



## BronxFireGuy (Feb 18, 2011)

"What size is Your Coolidor?"


Not big enough.
:smoke2:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a 48 qt. and it is good for a few boxes and kitty litter.

Yesterday at my local Sam's Club they had the big white 150 qt coolers for $69. I was tempted but fought the urge. I know I wouldn't be happy until it was filled.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

the 150 wally world marine has slots for shelves......the best 90.00..


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Besides never being satisfied, I think i am leaning toward 100 quart, figuring price in. THanks for everyones thoughts so far.


----------



## BronxFireGuy (Feb 18, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> the 150 wally world marine has slots for shelves......the best 90.00..
> 
> ]


Nice!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

3 120's and a 100...


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 3 120's and a 100...


I would think those would be empty as busy as you have been around here lately:biggrin1:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

carpenter said:


> I would think those would be empty as busy as you have been around here lately:biggrin1:


i have 6 humi's as a back up...lol


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a 150qt, and it is 100% full. I've got several trays inside a 10gal ziplock type storage bag, and I have a couple boxes on the way. I will probably end up with another 150qt cooler.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have 2 52qt coolers that I use for singles, will probably get a 150qt this summer.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> the 150 wally world marine has slots for shelves......the best 90.00..


 That is FREAKING AWESOME, I'm getting one!!!! :woohoo:

My wife is going to be pissed! :lol:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

120qt cooler


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

now to find the 80 bucks..... Well that and lent since i gave up buying cigars. Whats the point of getting a coolidor if you cant buy anything to put in it?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> the 150 wally world marine has slots for shelves......the best 90.00..


I like what you did with the filter socks full of KL. Brilliant!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

150 qt marine cooler here. After the Poormans Mega-bombs last year, it's quite a bit fuller now. As are my 2 desktops.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

100 quart myself. She's a beauty and holds humidity like a champ.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Anything less then 100qt would be uncivilized.


----------

